# Flux PR15 vs Union DLX vs Rome S90



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

really? you already had a thread. but whatever.

k2 uprise. great bindings. strong, light, fast, nice flex, more durable than my 390s. i dont have info or experience on the other ones you listed. Just adding another suggestion, not sure if i said that in the other thread.


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

Yea, I know with the other thread, it is just the title was not fitting to what options are now chosen. I had dropped a few and added in a new one.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

I suggested the unions. I have been riding my forces for 3 seasons and haven't had any problems. I think their ratchets are smoother than the ones on my 390 bosses too.


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

Out of the three choices that you mentioned, I would definitely pick the Flux bindings.

I've had quite a few Flux bindings in the past (Titans, SE, RK, Emblems) and they make solid hardware. The ratchets are butter smooth and I have never had a single issue with any of them. It's just a solid, well designed binding.

Union's bindings are good too (I've had the Forces and currently the Flites), but in my opinion, their ratchets aren't as solid as Flux's ratchets, but good none the less.


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

Alrighty, it seems the poll has come for it to be Flux's. That is why I came here, I was genuinely about to buy the s90's. Also, are you sure they will be good for all mountain and progress-able even though they are on the company's bottom line?


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

I still have a set of Flux Emblems on my old board (which I use as my baldy board) and they have held up to 4 years of abuse as my rental for friends or my backup (with about 30 days of riding on them each season). Even though my riding has progressed through the years and I've tried different setups, I always still enjoy riding this setup.

Flux makes good bomb proof bindings and they will do what you need them to do.


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

Flux has the best ratchets out of those 3 for sure. Super smooth, even at the lower end...


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

xDOTY said:


> Alrighty, it seems the poll has come for it to be Flux's. That is why I came here, I was genuinely about to buy the s90's. Also, are you sure they will be good for all mountain and progress-able even though they are on the company's bottom line?


I found the jump from Burton freestyles ($120) to Union Forces ($200) was massive. The difference between the bindings was more than I could have imagined.

YOu can check out the buy/sell forum and pick up some mid-high tier bindings for half off. Thats what I would do if I were you. I got some Flux SF45s ($250) for like $140 shipped earlier this year.


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

I am REALLY looking to get new, just because I know how it was taken care of and things. I also get really personal with my board (Named Ashley) so I like to take care of her. :3 So the Flux PR15s it is. I will start saving now. lol. Also, how light are they from what you guys have felt/know.


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

xDOTY said:


> Also, how light are they from what you guys have felt/know.


You are buying an entry level binding, you can't be concerned about this. Unless you are spending $300+ you will not get a "light" binding. Anything else is fairly comparable within a performance level...a few oz difference at most. And what is 3 oz. to a 10lb set up? Not much.


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

Well I was just making sure they weren't bricks. Not necessarily 'light.' Just not a brick.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

I sound like I work for Union, but if you're strapped for cash you can buy sample bindings from c3-shop.com. Depending on your boot size the FLITE and the DLX can be had for under 90 and under 70 respectively. I prefer the DLXs, they were my first binding and I still use them for my minishred board, but the flites give you a lot of extra stuff for the money. 

I bought sample FORCE SLs from them last year and they looked brand new and were bomb proof.

Products Union Sample Bindings | C3-Worldwide Store


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

phony_stark said:


> I sound like I work for Union, but if you're strapped for cash you can buy sample bindings from c3-shop.com. Depending on your boot size the FLITE and the DLX can be had for under 90 and under 70 respectively. I prefer the DLXs, they were my first binding and I still use them for my minishred board, but the flites give you a lot of extra stuff for the money.
> 
> I bought sample FORCE SLs from them last year and they looked brand new and were bomb proof.
> 
> Products Union Sample Bindings | C3-Worldwide Store


The problem with that is none of those fit my 11 boot. I would rather get the Flux's as they seem to provide more comfort and more plush straps, which is why I hate my current bindings, hard as nails.


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

phony_stark said:


> I sound like I work for Union, but if you're strapped for cash you can buy sample bindings from c3-shop.com. Depending on your boot size the FLITE and the DLX can be had for under 90 and under 70 respectively. I prefer the DLXs, they were my first binding and I still use them for my minishred board, but the flites give you a lot of extra stuff for the money.
> 
> I bought sample FORCE SLs from them last year and they looked brand new and were bomb proof.
> 
> Products Union Sample Bindings | C3-Worldwide Store


Sounds good, but no warranty?


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

Maierapril said:


> Sounds good, but no warranty?


Exactly. lol. If I break something (most likely will as I am learning park this year) then I will need some warranties my brother.


----------



## boston (Oct 20, 2011)

xDOTY said:


> Ok, here is my problem and I am really having a hard time choosing between sub $150 bindings.
> 
> What I am looking for are bindings that are good for all around, freestyle and doing nice clean runs down groomers when I have the need for some speed. I need them to be fairly durable (last a few years) and be light & comfy(they would last a few years and I don't want bricks on my boots.) Another thing is *SMOOTH* ratchets. I would like them not to freeze, and be easy to unstrap. Cracking down, I would like to become fast as if not faster than reclining highback users.
> 
> ...


FLUX!!!! 

Also FYI I just purchased something on THRYLL and saw that they are having a 2011/2012 FLUX Bindings sale starting Monday and have top end DMCC's for like $200 and a bunch of others at 50% off. If you sign up at www.thryll.com become a member you can access it. 

It's a new online store and they have had dope in-season gear and apparel. 

Anyway hope that helps some.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

xDOTY said:


> Exactly. lol. If I break something (most likely will as I am learning park this year) then I will need some warranties my brother.



Meh, you've settled on fluxes already, which are fine bindings. 

The warranty for unions, like burton and some other brands, has a lifetime warranty for baseplates and heelcups, which are indestructable pretty much. There's only a one year on parts, and normally, if you have a qualm, much like burton, and rome you can contact c3 directly and they will hook you up w.out even asking for warranty information.

Also, a lot of the stuff you are doing when learning park will most likely mess up the board more than the bindings, and wear and tear isn't "officially" covered my most warranties anyway.


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

Gotcha. I think the Flux PR 15 are really what I am looking for. I just don't feel comfortable with the mixed reviews on the Union's toe straps.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

xDOTY said:


> Gotcha. I think the Flux PR 15 are really what I am looking for. I just don't feel comfortable with the mixed reviews on the Union's toe straps.


Yeah, understandable, the mixed review largely comes from the non DLX/Flite toe-straps. I personally love my DLX straps and had a hard time with my forces, so I moved them over. You did want smooth ratchets for both ankle and toe, and I can say, that the DLX toe buckle is not smooth and just needs to be yanked off with your glove. This doesn't bother me as the ratchets are nuke proof, but I can DEFINITELY see how that could be irksome.


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

phony_stark said:


> Yeah, understandable, the mixed review largely comes from the non DLX/Flite toe-straps. I personally love my DLX straps and had a hard time with my forces, so I moved them over. You did want smooth ratchets for both ankle and toe, and I can say, that the DLX toe buckle is not smooth and just needs to be yanked off with your glove. This doesn't bother me as the ratchets are nuke proof, but I can DEFINITELY see how that could be irksome.


Yea, my thing is speed. I want to show up all Flow users. ;D Plus, I don't want to be in an uncomfortable position just yanking away at my bindings while my friends get ahead and onto the lifts while I am just trying to get out.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Well good luck with your new clamps, sir.


----------

